# Home window replacement



## Gaspa-Goo (Jun 13, 2007)

Has anyone ever replaced the whole window frame in a brick setting? I am wanting to replace all of my singlepane with doublepane. and would like to try and do this myself , so if there are any tips or tricks you would share they would be greatly appreciated.:help:


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

These are aluminum windows? If so, that sounds like a big job. 

You may already know this, but aluminum windows are nailed through their flanges to the window frame behind the brick. I converted a window to a door and the aluminum window was such a b#tch to get out I ended up sawzawing the frame flush to the brick and then hanging my door.

Will a double pane glass insert fit in your existing windows? 

Craig


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I just converted an aluminum window into a door today myself. We used a masonary blade to cut the brick away from the window flange. Be carefull and watch for electrical wiring in the wall. I would like to see how the pros would tackle changing your windows. I would like to change mine to, but fear the cost would be to great using a pro to do the job.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

dannymc2 said:


> Has anyone ever replaced the whole window frame in a brick setting? I am wanting to replace all of my singlepane with doublepane. and would like to try and do this myself , so if there are any tips or tricks you would share they would be greatly appreciated.:help:


Are you wanting to change them for energy savings? If so how long will it take to pay for the change? Even if you do it yourself. Windows are not cheap these days.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Make sure you get "replacement" windows, no flange. Measure the hole in many places and use the smallest measurement. The hard part is getting the old one out. If you measure right the new one's go in easy. I bought mine at ABC Supply. It's well worth it. My electric bill went down 15 - 20% and the best part is the noise reduction. If your handy at all it's no big deal.
later, biggreen


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

biggreen said:


> ... The hard part is getting the old one out.


That's the truth. Even using the Sawzaw it was a real chore just doing one.

Craig


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

I took all the glass out of my old windows and just ripped the nails out of them by pulling the frame towards the center. Then replaced with no flange windows. not as bad as i thought.


----------



## Gaspa-Goo (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for all of the input. It looks like a big job but I will do a couple at a time and not get in any big hurry with 14 windows to do. haha!


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I had to remove the glass first on all mine. Not one of them came out in one piece either. Tap with hammer and carefully remove all the pieces. Used a flat bar and a hammer to pry the aluminum frames off the brick. Using my sawsall wasn't an option because there was mortar packed behind the aluminum frames. It's just labor, no big deal.
later, biggreen


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

i do this alot, destroy the old windows as suggested, to help with small glass pieces, cover the glass with masking tape -- then break it -- (use good tape, the blue stuff will hold together)---once you have the center out---if you need to, you can cut the nails in the flanges and remove those as well...good luck.


----------



## rudy.s (Aug 19, 2005)

I just had three replaced by SEARS and one guy came out to do the job. The guy took about 3 hrs and all he did was remove the glass 1st and then remove the frame by using a flat bar and a hammer. The frame is weak with out the glass. This guy made it very easy. I will be doing the rest of my window myself. 
:help:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Y'all are giving me some ideas. I have one window I need to replace where hail broke one of the outside panes and was pretty beat up by the hail. I may be back with some questions if I decide to do this myself.

swifty


----------

